# XDarwin IRC app



## Da'iMacDaddy (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone know of a good (good = free) IRC client for XDarwin. I'm brand new to this stuff and it would be nice if the apps site had step by step instructions if i doesnt have an installer. 

Thanx for any suggestions 

I'm off to search google


----------



## btoneill (Aug 6, 2002)

ircii it's the original, and the best.


Brian


----------



## Koelling (Aug 7, 2002)

my friend likes xchat for his built from scratch linux machine and it's availible through fink. I am not much of an IRC person but I recall using it once and it worked so that's always good news.


----------



## Da'iMacDaddy (Aug 7, 2002)

when i try to use irc to connect to a server such as irc.macosx.com i get some thing that says Segmentation fault and i get booted back to the command line .... any help here?


----------



## wyvern (Aug 8, 2002)

Use fink to install BitchX. That's my suggestion.. it uses NO resources to speak of and it's got more features than you could shake a stick at even if you had a Automatic Stick  Shaker (tm).


----------



## oniq (Aug 11, 2002)

Sort of related, I tried to install xchat, I have XDarwin installed as well as the Apple Developer tools.  I do 'fink install xchat', it asks for a variety of options, when it gets to libungif it can't find it.  So I downloaded it manually and tried installing it.  When I do ./configure --host=powerpc-darwin-5.5 it gives an error about giving the host type when using --no-verify with ltconfig.  I looked at the configure file but couldn't find where I could add some kind of option to ltconfig.  If anyone has any ideas, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wyvern (Aug 11, 2002)

This is partly why I recommended BitchX: I couldn't get xchat to work, no matter what voodoo I tried. Even when I did get it all installed, it crashed *really alot*.


----------



## fbp_ (Aug 11, 2002)

i love bitchx, but i cant always seem to get everything to display correctly using arial or any of the other fonts i have tried for terminal

any suggestions?


----------



## oniq (Aug 11, 2002)

I noticed that BitchX in Terminal won't show ANSI correctly, does Terminal have ANSI emulation?


----------



## wyvern (Aug 11, 2002)

It works fine for me, you just have to play with what charset you're using.


----------



## DMCrimson (Aug 27, 2002)

I tried BitchX and got terminal filled with "bats" same with Irssi (installed and compiled via fink) and Epic4. I found a better alternative: Blackend. A port is available via http://macosx.forked.net in networking section. You'll need a script to use multiple channels. I'd suggest PhoenixII (it needs some cleaning, it has the same code three times over...) or a derivative.


----------

